# Six Males need homes in Northeast Ohio!



## em31318 (Apr 11, 2012)

I purchased a female rat (who I named Chip) from a pet store about two months ago. I was not aware she was pregnant when I got her, and she gave birth to 8 little babies about 5 weeks ago. All of them are friendly (I've made sure to hold them everyday since birth, only missing one or two days) and seem to be in very good health. None of the babies had problems growing up, and all of them are very active.

I managed to find homes for the two female babies, but still have six males who need homes! Four of them are PEW, with normal ears. The other two are hooded, with one having a white diamond on it's face (both with regular ears as well). Pictures will be posted upon request, as I want to see if anyone in this area is interested.

There is a pet store who will take them, but I am almost certain they will be feeders, so I would like to avoid this at all costs!

I live in Vermilion Ohio, and would be willing to drive an hour to an hour and a half in any direction.


----------



## Sierra1167 (May 18, 2012)

How far are you from Akron area?






em31318 said:


> I purchased a female rat (who I named Chip) from a pet store about two months ago. I was not aware she was pregnant when I got her, and she gave birth to 8 little babies about 5 weeks ago. All of them are friendly (I've made sure to hold them everyday since birth, only missing one or two days) and seem to be in very good health. None of the babies had problems growing up, and all of them are very active.
> 
> I managed to find homes for the two female babies, but still have six males who need homes! Four of them are PEW, with normal ears. The other two are hooded, with one having a white diamond on it's face (both with regular ears as well). Pictures will be posted upon request, as I want to see if anyone in this area is interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## em31318 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm happy to say homes were found for all of the babies, and the pet store was avoided.


----------

